# Kein Online-Status im IRC



## LukeP (31. März 2005)

salut!

Ich habe nach einer Neuinstallation von ICQLite bzw. Trillian das Problem, dass die Kontakte nicht im Online-Status angezeigt werden, obwohl sie es sind.
Merkwuerdigerweise kann ich trotzdem hin-&herschreiben. Also scheint es keine Port-Probleme zu geben. Das versteh wer will. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine Antwort parat.
Viele Gruesse


----------

